# 4K Ultra OLED inital purpose



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Aside from streaming services, which we do not subscribe, I assume most of us are aware that widely 4K programing is the not norm. Hence my question. From all of my research upscaling 1080i/p to 4k is outstanding. *Would it be foolish to purchase a LGOLED65C7P primarily for its upscaling abilities, 4K DVD's secondly and DTV 4K broadcasting thirdly?* Money is not an issue.

BTW, as far as DTV equipment is concerned I am very torn between upgrading from our 44 to a 54 or the very questionable 17.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Some on here, rich I believe is the biggest proponent, believe that the number one reason to get a 4K tv is because of how much better it can make 1080 and that 4K material is not even a concern right now. I’d agree.. especially if money isn’t an issue no chance I’d buy anything other than a 4K with all the different hdr capabilities available.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would say for your big money you should take last Sony OLED TV, they use best video processor of own development.


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

We bought a 65" OLED for my man cave and a 55" OLED for upstairs last fall (both 2017 LG models). I replaced an excellent 65" Panasonic plasma screen with the 65" OLED and a 53" Samsung LED screen with the 55" OLED. The upscaling is very good and both show a noticeable improvement (to my eyes anyway) on DirecTV channels. 4K sources, such as UHD DVD's look amazing; Mad Max-Fury Road was just jaw dropping.
I have not done anything with 4K on DirecTV yet, just feel that it is not fully baked. I do not want to lose my other DVR's and the ability to record OTA on my AIM-21. Hopefully, DirecTV will come up with some better solutions for people like me because right now there is not enough to make me pull the trigger.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

glrush said:


> We bought a 65" OLED for my man cave and a 55" OLED for upstairs last fall (both 2017 LG models). I replaced an excellent 65" Panasonic plasma screen with the 65" OLED and a 53" Samsung LED screen with the 55" OLED. The upscaling is very good and both show a noticeable improvement (to my eyes anyway) on DirecTV channels. 4K sources, such as UHD DVD's look amazing; Mad Max-Fury Road was just jaw dropping.
> I have not done anything with 4K on DirecTV yet, just feel that it is not fully baked. I do not want to lose my other DVR's and the ability to record OTA on my AIM-21. Hopefully, DirecTV will come up with some better solutions for people like me because right now there is not enough to make me pull the trigger.


DTV made futher step forward and often transmitting UHD in HLG - does your equipment support it ? Did you watch HLG UHD movie ?


----------



## glrush (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes....the 2016 models got a firmware update last summer to include it. The 2017 models have had it from the get go. Here is a link: LG 2016 OLED TVs gain HLG HDR support with latest update - FlatpanelsHD
And I have NOT seen any 4K content on DirecTV, just streaming and from my UHD player.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

1953 said:


> Aside from streaming services, which we do not subscribe, I assume most of us are aware that widely 4K programing is the not norm. Hence my question. From all of my research upscaling 1080i/p to 4k is outstanding. *Would it be foolish to purchase a LGOLED65C7P primarily for its upscaling abilities, 4K DVD's secondly and DTV 4K broadcasting thirdly?* Money is not an issue.
> 
> BTW, as far as DTV equipment is concerned I am very torn between upgrading from our 44 to a 54 or the very questionable 17.


I agree that the upscaling is fantastic. My lower end 4k picture is awesome with a 720p or 1080i feed. I do not watch any 4k except to view a couple of clips on You Tube once every couple of months when nothing else is on DTV that I want to watch.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

glrush said:


> just streaming and from my UHD player.


any of the streaming programs came with HLG ?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

1953 said:


> Aside from streaming services, which we do not subscribe, I assume most of us are aware that widely 4K programing is the not norm. Hence my question. From all of my research upscaling 1080i/p to 4k is outstanding. *Would it be foolish to purchase a LGOLED65C7P primarily for its upscaling abilities, 4K DVD's secondly and DTV 4K broadcasting thirdly?* Money is not an issue.
> 
> BTW, as far as DTV equipment is concerned I am very torn between upgrading from our 44 to a 54 or the very questionable 17.


4K upscaling has to be seen to be believed. Don't get hung up on the 4K thing, if the sets were called something else they'd still give us the best PQ we've ever seen in a TV set. I can always tell if an NF offering is in 4K. Not by the PQ. The offering page has that info. I cannot tell the resolution by looking at a show, it all looks really good. Are you now planning to buy a set for yourself? I know you were considering buying one for a wedding present.

Again, I have to say go to a store and see if you can find the sets side by side so a comparison can be made. I've done that quite a few times in BBs and Costco and see little difference in the PQ of top of the line Samsungs, LG OLEDs and Sonys. Those three are the best out there I think. Lot of difference in cost. That's the big difference.

Rich


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Rich said:


> 4K upscaling has to be seen to be believed. Don't get hung up on the 4K thing, if the sets were called something else they'd still give us the best PQ we've ever seen in a TV set. I can always tell if an NF offering is in 4K. Not by the PQ. The offering page has that info. I cannot tell the resolution by looking at a show, it all looks really good. Are you now planning to buy a set for yourself? I know you were considering buying one for a wedding present.
> 
> Again, I have to say go to a store and see if you can find the sets side by side so a comparison can be made. I've done that quite a few times in BBs and Costco and see little difference in the PQ of top of the line Samsungs, LG OLEDs and Sonys. Those three are the best out there I think. Lot of difference in cost. That's the big difference.
> 
> Rich


If the tax gods are very generous my dear wife may concur. That's a big may. The wedding gift was bought and given. A Vizio something. Not a Reference but the best lettered 55" model. They were very happy.


----------



## RobLee (Dec 17, 2018)

After nothing but tube TVs for decades, we finally bit the bullet and purchased a 65" LG OLED (at the end of 2016). Other than some slight ghosting doing fast moving scenes, this TV has literally taken our breath away ... and, yes, with the right equipment, it will make older media look pretty darn good. Whenever I get the opportunity, I watch HD programming just to experience the difference. Speaking as someone who's been struggling to read televised text (i.e., sporting event scores) for years, I can honestly say that the money was well spent.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good for you. Merry Christmas


----------



## RobLee (Dec 17, 2018)

1953 said:


> Good for you. Merry Christmas


Merry Christmas to you, too.


----------

